# Honda carburetor problem



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

I am cleaning this honda carb.(#65BB 8C1 ketKhin BE). I took out the main
jet(brass) & made sure the main thru & small side holes were open. I pried the low speed pilot jet(plastic) out & made sure the passage hole was open. I busted it pressing it back in the hole of carb. & need to order another one Does anyone know where I may order a replacement low speed pilot jet online? The honda parts stores I pulled up did not show a low speed pilot jet for replacement.


THANKS, willie


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I looked up some carburetors online and the ones I looked at show the pilot jet. You will probably need the numbers off your engine to track down the specific carburetor used on your engine.


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

My mistake. This honda motor is (GX-160 - OHV -2HNXZS - 1631AK). I do not have a honda manual for replacement parts. 30 yr. this 5.5 hp motor is on a small water pump. I need to find a web site on line for ordering a replacement
low speed jet for this GX-160 motor.


THANKS, willie


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Try ebay. I found several carb kits for the gx160. Looked like the low speed jet was included in the kit. Not sure if you can get just the low speed jet.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try 
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/

They have parts look up and I have used them before and they are reasonable. Use the numbers off your engine to find the correct engine and locate the carburetor illustration to get the part number of the pilot jet. It's a kit with the little O Ring included and they run about $15.00 for most of them. Once you have the correct part number you can search around for the best deal, or just order from Jacks... You Choice

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks 30 year Tech & Rentahusband for your help. 


THANKS, willie


----------

